# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  VB2008 Tips 'n' Tricks

## Hlinzi

Visual Basic 2008 Tips 'n' Tricks 
Is a guide i wrote for all beginners out there to learn the basics.
This guide is written for Visual Basic 2008 Express

----------


## Hlinzi

And post here if there are any bugs  :Smilie:

----------


## ritchehbabes

I take my hat off to you sirv  :Smilie: 

Amazing, make great study notes. 

Thanks

----------


## Hlinzi

Thank you very much  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeanMc

It is more of a tips and tricks guide but the information is clear and concise for that I rep you. If you want to succeed with this may I suggest that you look at the overall structure of the guide as it does seem to fail somewhat in that department.

----------


## Hlinzi

Thanks, i maybe shall.

----------


## DaneX

100&#37; awesome! thank you!

----------


## Hlinzi

> It is more of a tips and tricks guide but the information is clear and concise for that I rep you. If you want to succeed with this may I suggest that you look at the overall structure of the guide as it does seem to fail somewhat in that department.


Thank you Dean, I changed the guide into " Visual Basic 2008 Tips 'n' Tricks "
And i changed the structure  :Wink:  
Thanks for rep 2  :Smilie:

----------


## pillhead2007

ive got this ebook already i found it pretty usefull its great :> keep up good work

----------


## asad1912

may u say..it is soo awesum

if u sell this
ppl will buy like crazy  :Wink:

----------


## Reva

woww.. great

----------


## Hlinzi

Thank you all for comments :> I shall keep trying to update it but I'm not programming very much now.

----------


## Hlinzi

> may u say..it is soo awesum
> 
> if u sell this
> ppl will buy like crazy


Thanks man  :Smilie:  
But I think it's not ready for selling yet.

----------


## riteshtechie

great one thanks

----------


## _ivo_

Thanks for this!

----------


## makis

Amazing tutorial. Many thanx!

----------

